# Need help identify this revolver.



## dxbyrdman (Oct 18, 2021)

I inherited this revolver from my dad who recently passed and I don't know anything about it or who the maker is. Would love some help or advice on it. Thanks


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

It looks to me like an early French revolver from the mid to late 1800's. I could be wrong but maybe you can start from there? It looks to be in pretty decent shape for its age. You may have a valuable piece. Definitely worth pursuing.


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

I was thinking it looked kinda like a Nagant revolver?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nagant_M1895



Edit- Possibly something he may have brought back home after WWII from Europe?


----------



## dxbyrdman (Oct 18, 2021)

I was told my grandfather brought it back from Europe with him during WW2


----------



## dxbyrdman (Oct 18, 2021)

I found additional marking on the chambers.


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

You might want to post your question on some more active forums (no offense intended) and possibly someone may see it that knows more about these pistolas. 

I see Hickock45 has a video on it-


----------



## drycreek (Jul 17, 2021)

Send an email to Guns and Ammo magazine. Garry James will know what it is, when they were made, how many, and what it’s worth.


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

It’s a Nagant.


----------



## drycreek (Jul 17, 2021)

Could it be a MAS 1872 ?


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

It might work out to do a Google of Belgian 19th century military revolvers. There was an 1878 Nagant revolver used by the Belgian military. I did a google search having confused this gun with the French revolver.

Compare these European double action revolvers with the Colt Lightening.. We did not catch up with European designs for many years.


----------



## Belgium1961 (Dec 18, 2021)

It has the markings of the Belgian "proefbank" in Liege (city) Before a weapon can enter Belgium it has to have a mark that it is tested. The E stands for "bank d'épreuves" (https://bancdepreuves.be/) The L and G stand for Liege, the city where it was tested. Now a day every testcenter of europe can test them and it can be imported in Belgium.


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

It looks like a Nagant, which is an old and obsolete gun. I think that it was Russian and it fires a 7.62mm round (.30 cal).









Russian Nagant 1895 7.62X38R caliber revolver for sale.


Russian Nagant 1895 7.62X38R caliber revolver. Nagant revolver made in 1939. Excellent condition.




www.collectorsfirearms.com


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

drycreek said:


> Could it be a MAS 1872 ?
> View attachment 20261


I think drycreek has it here. It does look like a MAS.


----------

